# Ovulation



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey ladies. 
Was just wondering, how do I know if I am ovulating? My doctor says he doesn't think am ovulating all the time I have a period as they have no pattern and can sometimes go months without one, I know this is due to my pcos. But just wondering if anyone could help with how I would know as we are trying to conceive naturally until August. Have googled this but don't know what to believe. 
Thanks
L xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

without being scanned it's impossible to know if you've actually released an egg but the two ways to try and see when ovulation may occur are either to chart your base temperature all month (check with thermometer same time of day eg on waking best) or to use proprietary (eg clearblue) ovulation test kits (Opks). opks are usually expensive especially if you can't narrow down when ovulation likely. but they will tell you if your luteinizing hormone ( Lh) goes up which should happen just before your body tries to release an egg. if you know approximately when you'll ovulate you can just use them for say a week around that time (apparently best in afternoons, poas). you could try charting temperature and just use opk if temp goes up? 
the other way to check for ovulation is you're likely to get egg-white cervical mucus (Ewcm) it should be stretchy not thick.. it will dry up after you ovulate.. but i'm not sure everyone will tell from that reliably.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's possible to ovulate but miss the lh surge with the opk if the surge is short. if you can't get a surge to show try the following month testing twice a day when you think ov likely.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks =] Am going to get a temp probe at the weekend and see how I get on with that and might invest in an ovulation testing kit. 
Would an ovulation kit also work web I have to induce my periods using medication? Because I thought it was just a withdrawal bleed not a proper period bleed that would mean that I ovulate. 
L x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

no idea sorry you'd need advice from someone who knew about the medication.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks, maybe I'll ask my doctor when I see him next. 
L x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

If you take something like Provera or Norethisterone to induce a withdrawal bleed it doesn't have anything to do with making you ovulate.  You can still take basal body temps and do ovulation predictor kits on the new cycle - it doesn't make a difference how the period came about.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I use northisterone now well haven't had to use it recently but am 2 months late so will have to do it next month. Ok I will continue to do it when I induce bleeds too. 
Thanks
L x


----------

